# InkSoft Named To List Of Top Technology Companies In New Mexico



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

Inksoft, a software company that offers a comprehensive business suite including an online designer, ecommerce platform, and other business tools for the decorated apparel industry, was recently named the No. 1 Top 40 technology company in New Mexico. 

The list, which is known as the “Flying 40” is compiled by Technology Ventures Corp., and is sponsored in part by KPMG, one of the largest companies in the world offering auditing, tax, and advisory services. The selection criteria are based on revenue and revenue growth.

In addition to being recognized at a special awards luncheon, InkSoft received a plaque. 

For more information, contact InkSoft at (505) 938-6270; (800) 410-3048; email: [email protected] or visit the website at www.inksoft.com.


----------



## BidsMaven (Sep 23, 2011)

Congrats, Inksoft!


----------

